# Что за раствор?



## Петрих (7 Янв 2012)

Недавно принесли для ремонта баян (тульский, выпуск примерно годов 50-х). Вся лайка обработана каким-то веществом (видимо раствором) фиолетового цвета и сохранилась практически в идеальном состоянии. Может кто знает - что за состав, как сделать и как обрабатывать...


----------



## bayanistka (8 Янв 2012)

Скорее всего лайка была обработана и пропитана раствором медного купороса ( этот препарат широко применялся в рвзличных отраслях прошлого века). Купоросили буквально всё- начиная от стен и потолков- заканчивая огородами…). Обладая уникальным антигрибковым свойством, медный купорос сохраняет материалы ( в данном случае-кожа) не только от плесени, но и от вредных насекомых- вредителей типа моли и т. д. 
Если раствор намешать в сильной концентрации - то цвет лайки станет именно таким о каком Вы упомянули.


----------



## pols-petr (8 Янв 2012)

Осторожнее, ядовит... :hi:


----------



## bayanistka (8 Янв 2012)

*pols-petr*,
что значит "ядовит"? Или Вы имеете в виду что кто-то из форумчан собрался принимать внутренно сульфат меди?


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (8 Янв 2012)

Моя бабушка постоянно держала мешочек купороса в хлеву. Она им обрабатывала шерсть животных. Сразу переставали чесаться свиньи и телята. Эффект был заметен на лицо!


----------



## zet10 (9 Янв 2012)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> Моя бабушка постоянно держала мешочек купороса в хлеву.


Судя по вашим сообщениям стало понятно,и чего только у Вашей бабушки в хлеву не было!
Не удивлюсь если в следующем Вашем ответе,Вы сообщите нам ,что у ней в хлеву и пулемет был припасен.


----------

